# Dodo Shampoo Launch Giveaway



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Greetings fans of the flightless bird.

To celebrate the launch of our daftly named *Born to be Mild* shampoo, I have created a little competition for ONE DAY ONLY.

That day is today, Wednesday 21st May, launch day of Born to be Mild.

The competition runs from now until 12 midnight.

Right, now as you may be aware, Steppenwolf helped me come up with the name of our mild maintenance shampoo... 'Get your Karcher runnin', head out on the driveway... etc.'

Your challenge is to come up with another example of music/detailing fusion... say, a song title or band name that you have cleverly manipulated to have a detailing or car care association. So it could be 'Foam Me Tonight' by Arab Strap, 'Perfect Clay' by Duran Duran etc. Or something far better than my semi-ar5ed attempts.

The funniest in my perverse and partial opinion will win:

1x Born to be Mild 500ml
1x Supernatural 30ml panel pot
1x Lime Prime or Lime Prime Lite (winner chooses)

The second to tickle my fancy shall get:

1x Born to be Mild 500ml

and the runner up gets a chinese burn and:

1x Born to be Mild 250ml

Have fun and may the juice be with you.

D


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Clay Now - East 17

At the Carwash - Rose Royce


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Wax - Shadows Of Love


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

blinded by the light fantastic : bruce springsteen.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Lance Foams Alright by Tight fit

In a homage to the Karcher fitment on foam lances recently


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Leaving on a JetSeal Plane - John Denver


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

A hard CLAYS night - The Beatles
CLAYdream Believer - The Monkee's
I Bet You Look Good on the Driveway - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Wham- Flake me up (with your dodo)

Sealant - Fillers (Seal-Killer)

Kasabian - LSP (Kasabian-LSF)


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Blue Velvet Shoes - Elvis


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

I have a short list (not very busy at work today!)


Too Much Lube Will Kill You - Queen (Too Much Love Will Kill You)

The Snow Must Go On - Queen with Elton John (The Show Must Go On)

Shampoo You - Shampoo (Actual song though, does that count?)

Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meatloaf (Again an actual song)

But my favourite...........

Bohemian Rhap-suddy - Queen :thumb:


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

George Michael - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go

changed to:

George Michael- Foam me up before you wash me

(its better if you say sing it out.haha)


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Not a song but a series of Mix Albums Watch the Ride

WASH THE RIDE.

Diamond White for ever - (Not so) Swirly Bassey
Or
Diamond Brite for Ever - Swirly Bassey


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

horse said:


> blinded by the light fantastic : bruce springsteen.


Indeed :thumb:But you could have had
Blinded by the light fantastic By Manfred Man's flat earth band

I can't be bothered to enter can i just buy one?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Everybody was Car-nau-ba fighting = Carl Douglas


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

James105 said:


> George Michael - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go
> 
> changed to:
> 
> ...


I prefer Wake me up before you Dodo :thumb:
or Foam me up before you Dodo


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I prefer Wake me up before you Dodo :thumb:


Arr, thats wicked, as it came from my original idea, i want half your winnings!haha:thumb: just messing


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

James105 said:


> Arr, thats wicked, as it came from my original idea, i want half your winnings!haha:thumb: just messing


Ahem, check out my post! Flake me up (with your DODO)

i got it first :lol:


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

Harley said:


> Indeed :thumb:But you could have had
> Blinded by the light fantastic By Manfred Man's flat earth band
> 
> But bruce springsteen wrote the song so he gets first dibs:thumb:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Dave Matthews Band - Dodo


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Snow Foam Patrol - Cleaning Cars :thumb:


With the immortal chorus 

If I clay here
If I just clay here
Would you clay with me and just forget the world?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

James105 said:


> Arr, thats wicked, as it came from my original idea, i want half your winnings!haha:thumb: just messing


I actually had it in mind before I got to your post  and was a bit dissappointed when I saw yours 

Anyway, What about....

I'm in love with my *car*nuba by Dodo Queen


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm still thinking of mine, but some of these are brilliant :lol: (Glad I'm not having to pick the winner)


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

swordjo said:


> Ahem, check out my post! Flake me up (with your DODO)
> 
> i got it first :lol:


Haha, missed that one!lol:wall:


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm sorry whats this thread about again. I got as far as Swordjo's avatar and seemed to of stopped :thumb:




Oh yeah I remember
Say wax - Say LSP - Lionel Richie 
You Give detailing A Bad Name - Bon Jovi
Still Haven't Found a Zym0l retailer - U2 

Last one for all those megs G220 owners out there...
(I Just) Died In Your Arms - Cutting Crew 
No editting necessary :lol:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

The Doors - Dress my Tyres (light my fire)


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Hershampoo Boys - Sham(poo) 69
Wax my ***** up - Progidy
Dream of the Karcher - Blue Oster Cult
Daddy can't get Foam anymore - Dolly Parton
Wherever I lay my Wax (that's my home) - Paul Young
Not over til the fat lady clays the demo - De La Soul
Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy yaaaaaaaaaaaa - Outkast
Almost Foam - Hootey and the Blowfish
The age of the micro(fibre) man - Hawkwind
Me, myself and my microfibre - Run DMC
Microfibre Kid - Level 42
One step closer to Foam - The Alarm
Mama, I'm coming Foam (oo errr misses) - Ozzy Ozbourn
I don't need this pressure washer ron - Billy Bragg
Sand in my bucket - Dodo (my personal favorite)
Very Shiny Pink Cadillac - Spruce Sprinclean

Jeez, showing my age with some of those :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mouldy old Dodo - Leutenant Pigeon. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

My light fan tastic -Nazereth


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Stealers Deal- Comes with the Swirls from new
(stealers wheel-stuck in the middle with you)


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Stealers Deal- Comes with the Swirls from new
> (stealers wheel-stuck in the middle with you)


Gonna post up an 800x600 of that avatar sordjo


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Gonna post up an 800x600 of that avatar sordjo


^^ LOL :lol: (make it 1600x1200 )


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> ^^ LOL :lol: (make it 1600x1200 )


I'd have thought they would have been tired by now, been going non stop for days now - do they ever sleep ???? :argie:


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Life For Rent by Dido:

1. White Flag
2. Stoned
3. Life For Rent
4. Mary's In India
5. See You When You're 40
6. Don't Leave Home
7. Who Makes You Feel
8. Sand In My Shoes
9. Do You Have A Little Time?
10. This Land is Mine
11. See The Sun

Now for my version.....

Car For Rent by Dodo

1. Diamond White Flag
2. Stoned, Chipped Paintwork
3. Car For Rent
4. Meguiars In India
5. See You In My Vinyl Once Polished With Meguiars Mirror Glaze #40
6. Don't Leave Out the Chrome
7. Who Makes 
8. Sand In My Wash Mitt
9. Do You Have a Little Lime Prime?
10. This Landrover Is Mine
11. See The Sun Shine Off My Freshly Dodo'd Motor

Thought i'd give a whole album a go


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Neil Diamond White - Sweet Dodo Shine


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Wham - Wake me up before you dodo :driver:

theres also a band called annihilator proof here with a song called "Prime time Killing"

Which should definatly be Lime Prime Filling!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

br3n said:


> Wham - Wake me up before you dodo :driver:


Keep up! :lol:


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

oops my bad. the hunt is once again on then!


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Its a Killer Sheen Queen


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

1. Mitt me baby one more time - Britney Spears. 

2. Shine - Take That

3. I want to flake free - Queen


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Back to Black - Amy Winehouse

Why Can't I Touch It - The Buzz****s

Some Swirls(Girls) Are Bigger Than Others - The Smiths

Another One Wipes The Dust - Queen


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

IF YOU WANNA BE MY DETAILER - SPICE GIRLS  haha

THAT'S NOT MY NAME - TING TINGS > THAT'S NOT MY WASHMIT 

DON'T STOP THE MUSIC - RIHANNA > DON'T STOP THE SOAP SUDS


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Some of these are spectacular but here's my try:

Touch too much by AC/DC (for that zaino or supernatural moment when you work out less is more...)

Car Trouble - Adam and the Ants (nuff said)

Rain in the Summertime - The alarm (which has stopped me detailing many a time)

And my personal fave for the multiple layered car.... Overprotected by Britney Spears!!!!!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Kings of Leon - The(two)Bucket(method).

The Worzels- I've got a brand new compund polish(er).

MC Hammer- Last Touch This

Crowded House- It's only(super)natural


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Wax my baby one more time -Brightney Spears
Just think about the video she could have done for that one.

Cowboy Glaze - Happy Mondays
Blue Velvet Monday - New Order
The Bos (s) - Pulp
Champagne Waxyournova - Oasis
Clay Away - Oasis


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Chemical Guys - Hey Swirl, Hey Boy


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Love in this TUB (of Dodo!) - Usher FT Young Jezzy


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Stop and Stare - One republic ( doesn't need to be changed )


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

De DoDoDo De Da Da Da - The Police


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

House of Love - Shine on 
Bon Jovi - Slipery when wet


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Sam Sparro - Polish & Pad

Estelle Ft Kanye West - Detailing Boy

Flo Rida Ft T-Pain- Glow

Mariah Carey - "Dont" Touch My Body "Work"

Britney Spears - Break The Seal

Fall Out Boy Ft John Mayer - Polish It


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I wanna wax (Sex) you up- color me badd
Concrete and clay - unit 4 +2 ( No editing req)
The first cut is the deepest - Cat stevens ( No editing req)


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave:

Marvin Gaye - I Seen it in the Car Shine (I Heard it through the grapevine)

Prince - Shine of the times (Sign of the times)

Lou Reed - Take a Wash on the Mild side (Take a walk on the wild side)

Nirvana - Smells like Clean Valet (Smells like teen spirit)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Power of Suds (Power of love)
- Rewax (Relax)


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Take a walk on the Mild side - Lou Reed (didnt see post above ^^^^)

Shine on you crazy diamond-brite - pink flloyd

born soapy - underworld

Everyday I wash you less and less, coz dodo stuf is simply the best

Fade to grey (but not anymore with blac WOW)

Here comes the sun - beatles

Lucy in the sky with diamond-brite

coming clean - greenday

when i'm cleaning windows - george formby


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

frankie valli- oh colli-nite (oh what a night)
frankie goes to hollywood- rewax.
tears for fears- sowing the beads of love.
REM- losing my reflection.
michael jackson- one clay in your life.
simon and garfunkel- bridge over de-ionised filtered water.
stone roses- fools gold class
verve- the foam lances dont work. (0oooh controversial)
bryan adams- summer of #83
REM-auto glym for the people
elton john- benny and the jetseal.


----------



## KevoH (Apr 10, 2008)

Jon Bon Jovi - Glaze of Glory
D-Ream - Things can only get wetter
Queen - Another one wipes the dust

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

KevoH said:


> Jon Bon Jovi - Glaze of Glory
> D-Ream - Things can only get wetter
> * Queen - Another one wipes the dust
> *
> :tumbleweed:


ahem.......cough :repost:


----------



## KevoH (Apr 10, 2008)

Mark J said:


> ahem.......cough :repost:


Sorry Mate - Should really learn to stop speed-reading posts!!:wall:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

KevoH said:


> Sorry Mate - Should really learn to stop speed-reading posts!!:wall:


No probs fella


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

A good song for when the wife (etc.) finds your latest delivery of products:

"Don't blame it on my car's shine, don't blame it on the moonlight, don't blame it on the good times, blame it on detailingworld." :wave:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Relax Dodo it - Frankie goes to Mauritius


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

The ferrari In Red - Chris De Burgh 

Anything by Bananaarmour (bananarama)
"Robert De Niro's detailing..." - Bananaarmour 
"T'ain't What You Do (It's the Way That You apply It)" - Bananaarmour 
Rough paintwork - Bananaarmour 

Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of carnuba) - Eurythmics 
What's sponges Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
I Just Called To Say I've ran out of APC - Stevie Wonder 
Here Comes The Rain Again - The Eurythmics no adjustment needed 
Like A newbie (detailin for the very first time) - Madonna
Saving All My supernatural For You - Whitney Houston 
Take My sponge Away - Berlin 
Clay Me Amadeus - Falco 

Thats enough from me :wave:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm in the middle of a stain extraction - Diana Ross


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I'm in the middle of a stain extraction - Diana Ross


quality.:lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

*The best wax in in the world ever (a tribute) - Tenacious* *D* odo


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Deep Purple Haze- Soap in the water.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mettalic car- buffing else matters. (metallica, nothing else matters)
sponge n' hoses- november rainforest rub. (guns n roses, november rain)


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I cant get no, supernatural - rolling stones
Roll up and shine - stereophonics


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

You say it best - boyzone = You clay it best. (Dodo clay)
Lean on me - bill Withers = Sheen on me. (maybe for a Dodo QD)
Baby i love your way -Big mountain = Baby i love your glaze (dodo glaze)
Back for good - Take That = Black for good (dodo trim gel)


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I'm in the middle of a stain extraction - Diana Ross


I think thats Game over for 1st prize IMO

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Gandi said:


> I think thats Game over for 1st prize IMO
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


gonna be difficult to put to a future dodo product though!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Status-QuoDo= Mopping All Over The World


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

dont give me credit for this - its not mine 

The beatles - Drive my car, reworked for DW

Was a gal that came up to me
Must have been near twenty-three
She said "You're famous! I'm a big fan!"
"I'll do anything you say I can!"

Baby you can wash my car
Here's a bucket and soap bar
Baby you can wash my car
And maybe I'll tip you

I told that gal 'bout my upcoming flick
As she was scrubbing the dirt so thick
Working her tail off removing the grime
While I sat there drinking wine

Baby you can wash a car
It's looking spectacular
Baby you can wash a car
And maybe I'll tip you

I told that gal she was really a pro
I'd never seen my chevrolet glow
I didn't sign her book because
I'm not the star she thought I was

But she sure could wash a car
Even got the grease and tar
Boy she sure could wash a car
But I didn't tip her


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mmm mmm mmm mmm - Crush waxed Dummies


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Another one from me

Rolling Stones - Going to a do-do (Going to a go-go)


----------



## littlemissGTO (Feb 11, 2008)

Fishbone - Pre Nut = Pre Wax Cleaner (Lime Prime Remix)
Korn - Shoots and Ladders = SUV's and Ladders ( cause I'm very short)
Weezer - We're All On Drugs = We're All On SuperNatural
D12- Purple Pill = Purple Haze
Fedde Le Grande - Put Your Hands Up For Detroit = Put Your Hands Up for Dodo


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Radio dodo - queen

wings of a dodo - maddness

under pressure (washer)

I've been driving in my car, its so rough it needs a clay bar - New opening to maddnes - driving my car

Blinded by the light fantastic


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

for all you back to the future fans...

Go dodo go go go! dodo be good!

(chuck berry - go johnny b goode) 

go dodo b good


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

panama said:


> bryan adams- summer of #83


lol


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Brinkmann-Sungun-On the Drive- You ain't seen buffing yet
(bachman Turner Overdrive- You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

paint depth gauge- rusted crankcase. (killswitch engage- rusted embrace)


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Epoch said:


> I'm in the middle of a stain extraction - Diana Ross


FAF...that actually made me laugh load, quality.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eric clapton- clayla


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Leona Lewis- Beading Love

Damien Rice- Leaf Blowers Daughter

Boston- More than a Sealant


----------



## ryan69 (Apr 23, 2007)

Amon Tobin - Easy Buffin'
Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze (lol sorry that was lazy)
Rock the Claybar - The Clash


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

Journey - Dont Stop Believing - Dont stop beading
Bon Jovi - Blaze of Glory - Glaze of Glory


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

Dolly Parton - waxing 9 to 5 (what a way to make a living)

Original 
Dolly parton - Working 9 to 5


Micheal jackson - Flat earth Song (sorry if copied but didn't see it)


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

swordjo said:


> Leona Lewis- Beading Love


That's very good - could easily be for a dodo maximum beading wax. I think you might win :thumb:


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

couple of factual ones

red light, green light by "the wildhearts"
mood swings and round abouts by "the wildhearts"


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Beatles - let it bead


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Let it snow (foam) Frank Sinartra
any song by snowfoampatrol


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Michael Jackson- Wet Sand the Orange Peel. (the way you make me feel)


----------



## Chris R32 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Another Level - Foamy With You*

Foamy Baby...
Foamy Baby...
Foamy Baby...

Let me wash you up and down, 
With my wash mitt 
Let me clay with your body baby, 
Make you real wet 
Let me do all the things you want me to do 
Coz tonight baby I wanna get Foamy with you!

Baby don't you understand 
I wanna be your detailing man 
I wanna make your body shine 
Then you will know just what i mean (then you know what I mean) 
24 Carat Dodo 
Don't want the night to grow cold 
I wanna wash you up and down 
Then i wanna dry you down 
Come on shine!

Let me wash you up and down, 
With my wash mitt 
Let me clay with your body baby, 
Make you real wet 
Let me do all the things you want me to do 
Coz tonight baby I wanna get Foamy with you!

:lol:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Mild Boys - Duran Duran


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

tears for fears- everybody wants to rule the swirl
salt n peppa- lets talk about wax.


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Prince - Purple Haze (Purple Rain)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

From the Album

Swirlomatic for the people

Every bottle squirts - by LPL


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

mariah carey - clean and forever  (we belong together)

alicia keys & usher - my shampooo ( my boo )

backstreet boys - shape of my beading ( shape of my heart )

coldplay - a rush of wax on my car ( a rush of blood to my head )

coldplay - DW put a smile upon your face  ( god put a smile upon your face

eric benet - georgy porgy


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Chris R32 said:


> *Another Level - Foamy With You*
> 
> Foamy Baby...
> Foamy Baby...
> ...


:lol::lol: thats a winner !!


----------



## ryan69 (Apr 23, 2007)

Electric Six - Clay Bar


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

five star- swirlomatic (systematic)


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Clay Baa Baa Black Sheep

(not very p.c.)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

oh what a night..........or............
oh collinite,
in late december you're the wax for me,
you last longer than petes 53,
i remember collinite.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

You swirled me all night long - AC/DC

The only way is buff - swirl people (the only way is up - M people)


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Diamond Brites – Glen & Chris
The Zym0l Countdown – Europe
What Became of The Shine It Had – Libertines


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dancing queen, nice and clean, only Dave KG - ABBA


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Wet sand by me (Stand by me)


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got shampoo.. on a sunny day
When the cars dirty outside it needs a wash right away
I guess you'd say 
What shampoo will i use today
dodo's,dodo's,dodo's
talkin about dodo's  - temptations my "shampoo"


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Keep up! :lol:


Should be:

"Clay me up before you Dodo":wall::lol:


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

You glaze me up (Westlife)
Eternal flake (Bangles)
Flake me up before you go-go
Hard Clay's Night (Beatles)
Glazy glazy nights (Kiss)
Sponge da lei (Luciano Pavarotti)


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Song title: 2BM-Rap-for-D (odo)

To the music of Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen!).....:

Is this the Lime Prime Light,
No it's shampoo you see,
It's born to be mild,
Fresh from the fac-to-ry.

Don't get in your eyes,
Off the shelf it flies, you'll see-
It's not from Poor Boy's 
It comes from Dodo, see.
Because shampoos come, shampoos go,
Prices high, prices low,
As long as all the dirt goes, doesn't really matter to me, to me....

Mama.....just cleaned the van,
Use your foam gun, son, she said, 
Pull the trigger, dirt is dead.
Mama.....lance don't fit the gun 
But now I've gone and blown the dirt away....
Mama....Oooooooh
Didn't mean to clay your cacti 
But i'll Carlack the den this time tomorrow.
Chamois on, Chamois on.
Cos detail really matters.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> To the music of Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen!).....:
> 
> Is this the Lime Prime Light,
> No it's shampoo you see,
> ...


Thats a good un m8:lol:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> :lol::lol: thats a winner !!


BUT if you read the rules it asks for song titles


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

simple minds - Promised You A Miracle dryer


----------



## finallyanameica (Aug 31, 2007)

No suggestions, but this was made worthwile for 'stain extraction' and the fact that swordjo kept posting!! :argie:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Scud said:


> BUT if you read the rules it asks for song titles


i guess 3 of mine doesnt count then :lol::lol:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

t. rex
ride a white diamond.

the goodies
do do the dodo double ( we are here to show you how )

fairy liquid advert :-

for hands that do detail
that are soft as your mitt
use born to be mild shampoo liquid.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Black is Black by Los lobos


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

rob750 said:


> Black is Black by Los lobos


i dont get it ...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Scud said:


> BUT if you read the rules it asks for song titles


I'll let whole songs enter as well. I just didn't think people could be bothered. But that Queen one is pretty funny :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

rolling stones :- only rock 'n' roll

i know it's dodo shampoo, but i want it want it yes i do.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> i dont get it ...


Don't worry about it quite a lot of them are scraping the barrel now...


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Don't worry about it quite a lot of them are scraping the barrel now...


:lol:


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Glazing on a sunny afternoon - The kinks


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Da DOdo do Da Dodo Da - is all I want to say to you


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> The Lance Foams Alright by Tight fit
> 
> In a homage to the Karcher fitment on foam lances recently


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Put your mitts up for dodo - Fedde le Grand (put your hands up for detroit)


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

You make me want to make you Shine - Juice Newton

masterblaster- DJ luck and MC Neat (powerwasher!?)

invisible touch - genesis/phil collins (drying towel that doesnt leave swirls?!)

smooth operator - sade (clay bar?!)


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Plus 44 - When your wax stops beading/When your hearts stops beating
Korn - Twisted Transformer/Twisted transistor
Paramore - CleanCleanClean/Crushcrushcrush
Run DMC/Areosmith - Wax this way/Walk this way

I will think of some better ones.......:thumb:


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

queen - i want to wax me ( you have to sing it  ) [i want to brake free]
queen - i want to flake free [i want to brake free]
frank sinatra - waxers in the night [strangers in the night]
frank sinatra - my wax [my way]
50 cent - dodo shop ( i'll take you to the dodo shop, i'll bet you want to wax a lot ... yeah sing it with me  ) [candy shop]
rocky sharpe and the replays - wax 'n relax ding dong (you have to sing it again) [rama lama ding dong]
mya - my paint feels like ... whoa [my love is like ... whoa]
nelly - i use fk1 [i am #1]
dmx - wax up in here [party up in here]
wax wax wax - love is all around [wet wet wet]

tired at the moment


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

The HouseMartins - Caravan of love /The HoseMartins - DoDo Juice of love
My Chemical Romance - Teenagers / My Chemical Guys - Cleanagers
Nirvana - Smells like teen spirit / Dirtvana - Smells like clean spirit

My poor attempts, lol.

Mark.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

mika - rewax,apply if thinly (relax take it easy)


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

fugees - sealant or wax (ready or not)
foo fighters - learn to wax (learn to fly)
fall out boys ft kanye west - this aint a sponge,its a sheepskin mitt (this aint a scene,its an arm race)
mario - crying out for dodojuice (crying out for me)
TI - big flake poppin (big things poppin)
bone thugs n harmony - wettish,cleanish,beading (thuggish_ruggish_bone)


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

justin timberlake - clay me the rover [cry me a river]


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Shining Prime Light (Shining Light - Ash)
Show me how to Dodo (Show me how to live - Audioslave)
Dodo Love (Radar Love - Golden Earing)
Sweet Shine O' Mine (sweet child of mine - Guns N Roses)


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

someone pm me the winner :lol:
i think am getting too old to be staying up till midnight


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I will pick a winner in the morning, so don't stay up... too many good ones to make a quick call


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

Eminem - Stan

Sometimes I even spray water at my car to see how much it beads
It's like adrenaline, the drops is such a sudden rush for me
See the gloss is real, and I respect the one's who can keep it
My girlfriend's jealous cause I clean my car 24/7
But she don't know detailing like DW, no one does
She don't know what 2B is, not even a touchup
You gotta ship me samples man, I'll be the biggest fan you'll ever lose
Sincerely yours, Stan -- P.S.
You should ship me the Straight Eight too


----------



## craigmk6 (Oct 19, 2007)

bah bah black sheepskin mitt have you any born to be mild
yes sir yes sir 500ml full 
some for the puma some for the beast and some for the little car that lives down the street.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry if these are duplicate but haven't been able to read them all:

Buff Me Baby One More Time (Hit Me Baby One More Time - Britney). In fact you could have Wax Me Baby One More... or Glaze Me Baby One More...

Mr Bufftastic (Mr Boombastic - Shaggy).

Buff My Car Off (Smack My B!tch Up - Prodigy).

Bead Me Your Love (Feed Me Your Love - Fatback Band).

Bead Me With Your Kiss (Feed Me With Your Kiss - My Bloody Valetine).

Bead Me (Buff It) - Feed Me (Git It) - Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

One more...

Buff Me Baby With Lime Prime - Hit Me Baby One More Time by Britney Spears :thumb:


----------



## eye_for_detail (Apr 20, 2008)

back to black Aimee whitehouse

dodo juice kenny logins

clay take that

gleam genie David Bowie

purple haze jimi hendrix


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Shine - Take That (Im not gay honest, the missus listens to them)

It started with a wax - Hot Dodo


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I know it's closed now, but just for fun (as I wasn't on last night).....

(Do)Do-n't clay for me, my cortina 
(Don't cry for me argentina)

Swirl's on film (Girls on film)

Last go at song, sorry for queen theme:

I want you swirl free
---------------------

(To music of I want to break free

I want you swirl-free,
I want you swirl-free,
I want you to gleam for my eyes,
Just as long as you dry
I want beads from you.

I want you swirl free.

I waxed you with love,
I waxed you with love,
I waxed you with love, cleaned with Lime Prime,
And this time I won't use a seal......

Etc to fade!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lou reed- such a perfect clay.


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

When do you decide then Dom?haha


----------



## littlemissGTO (Feb 11, 2008)

littlemissGTO said:


> Fedde Le Grande - Put Your Hands Up For Detroit = Put Your Hands Up for Dodo





94Nissan said:


> Put your mitts up for dodo - Fedde le Grand (put your hands up for detroit)


:repost: Well sorta...lol


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Maybe we should do movie quotes too

"And where is the Dodo" 

From the Batman movie (obviously substituted Batman for Dodo)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you want the rotary?! you cant handle the rotary!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

panama said:


> you want the rotary?! you cant handle the rotary!


Superb


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Life is like a box of straight eight, you never know which one your gonna get

Forrest Gump


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

From The DodoFather as said by Dom Car Leone

"Someday, and that day may never come, I'll call upon you to wax a car up for me. But until that day accept this Lime Prime as a gift on my Shampoo's launch day"


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

"This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back.

You take the turtle wax. The story ends. You wake up in your bed and believe…whatever you want to believe.

You take the Supernatural. You stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes.

Remember. All I'm offering is the truth. Nothing more."


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

fraz1975 said:


> From The DodoFather as said by Dom Car Leone
> 
> "Someday, and that day may never come, I'll call upon you to wax a car up for me. But until that day accept this Lime Prime as a gift on my Shampoo's launch day"





rubbishboy said:


> "This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back.
> 
> You take the turtle wax. The story ends. You wake up in your bed and believe…whatever you want to believe.
> 
> ...


Yes i'm loving this one too

Although, I have altered Ben's slightly


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, the results!!!

Firstly, thanks for the entries. I had a really tough time narrowing it down to a shortlist of 18 and then down to my TOP TEN.

So in reverse order:

10. Temptations My Girl Dodo version by Silva1; anybody that can hum dodo to the tune of 'my girl' deserves a mention; the lyrics were very good and it would be recordable. But please don't 

9. Clay me up before you dodo by Wheelie Clean. The final version hit the mark but spitfire and others were valiantly paving the way. Good work all you Wham! fans.

8. Let it bead and You glaze me up, by Davemarkey. Can't get either of them out of my head. May do them in the x factor auditions next year in a Dodo costume.

7. Some swirls are bigger than others, and Another one wipes the dust, by Mark J. I am a secret Smiths fan, so that appealed. Another one wipes the dust was bang on brief.

6. Oh coll-inite (inc lyrics about Pete's 53!) and Sponge 'n' hoses band name, by Panama. Both inspired.

5. Last touch this, Brinkmann Sungun on the Drive (You ain’t seen buffing yet) and
Beading love, all by Swordjo. I'd better give him a mention before he has his avatar removed :thumb:

4. Buff me baby with Lime Prime by ahaydock. Again, many had a go with Britney (oo-err) but this one had it all. Well done mr h.

SO, THE TOP THREE!

3. I’m in the middle of a stain extraction, and Every bottle squirts, by Epoch. Absolutely fantastic Jon. Relevant, creative and rather funny.

2. Eminem Stan version by clearcoatchris. Superb. The straight 8 reference at the end clinched it for me. The original song is the reason why I reply to all of Epoch's PMs so promptly 

1. Bohemian Rhapsody BTBM version by silver bmw z3. The winner for me as it was a) specifically relevant to the shampoo, b) contained a satirical reference to foam lances and c) got ever so slightly mad at the end.

So well done to our top three. However, I am going to make a small change to our prizes. Seeing as Mr Epoch already has the shampoo and everything else the dodo has made, I will help him with a little project he has on the go as a prize and pass this shampoo prize to the fourth placed winner, ahaydock. Hope you don't mind Jon 

Therefore, would silver bmw z3, clearcoatchris and ahaydock please pm me with name and address so I can send out their prizes.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

"You're only supposed to polish the bloody clear coat off"

(although technically not OFF, but you get the picture)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I think that is more than fair Dom

Congrats to the winners


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

:thumb: well done guys this was a good un, many laughs :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I thought the brief was for song titles, not lyrics?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

congrats guys. i think this thread needs to continue though as its a right laugh.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I thought the brief was for song titles, not lyrics?


same here, if i'd known that i'd have used my parody talents :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

swordjo said:


> same here, if i'd known that i'd have used my parody talents :lol:


yeah me too if i thought they would have been accepted.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd just like to clear up "I'm not a Storker I'm a Dodo'er!" it's whole different bird


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Excellent! I never win anything so really chuffed with that. :thumb: Congrats to the others and thanks to Dom/Dodo for this, really enjoyed submitting and read others.

As to those appearing to whinge about not knowing they could enter parodies/limericks etc., as if I've somehow cheated, if you look at what Dom wrote: "another example of music/detailing fusion... say, a song title or band name". There were a couple of parodies before mine which being honest gave me the idea :thumb:

It is asking for a fusion, giving the example of a song/band name.

There's also the small clue back where Dom said "I'll let whole songs enter as well."


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I thought the brief was for song titles, not lyrics?


I put up a quote about half way through saying lyrics were fine, if people could be bothered. The theme was simply a fusion of music/detailing.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> I put up a quote about half way through saying lyrics were fine, if people could be bothered. The theme was simply a fusion of music/detailing.


Well you didn't amend your original post where the rules were stated, i suggest you send me one of every product in the dodo range or you'll be hearing from my legal team


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL 

According to Mr Smith and Mr Wesson, our legal advisors, the original wording was just fine. But they did say staring at Swordjo's avatar can sometimes impair your vision, so we may be clearer next time


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

I was 8th!!  

I'm happy with that, considering the no. of posts.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Yep, same here, I'm happy with my 7th place spot


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> OK, the results!!!
> 
> Firstly, thanks for the entries. I had a really tough time narrowing it down to a shortlist of 18 and then down to my TOP TEN.
> 
> ...


Well done guys! Great comp Dom.:thumb: Really enjoyed taking part and extreamly pleased with a mention. 

Still think Mouldy Old Dodo by Leiutenant *Pigeon* was best :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

4th place not bad, but sooo close and really want some of that shampoo as I am almost out of the Duragloss 901 (already had Lime Prime, LP Lite and Supernatural).

Some real funnys though :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Read the post and you'll see you've actually won something  PM me with your address.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

damm i came 10th 

congrats to everyone who made it in the top 10 
and congrats to silver bmw z3 for winning :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

can i get something for coming 10th :lol:

even if its a dodo paperweight


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Well done all, loved the eminem version.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, competition for Silva1... only he can enter...

Write a song about the dodo paperweight Flat Earth and publish it on this thread and I will send one in the post to you  However, there is one condition... you will need at least 3x people saying how good it is.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> OK, competition for Silva1... only he can enter...
> 
> Write a song about the dodo paperweight Flat Earth and publish it on this thread and I will send one in the post to you  However, there is one condition... you will need at least 3x people saying how good it is.


will do so tonight - i need to go and get ready for training 
hopefully this time i wont break my friend's knuckle :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Read the post and you'll see you've actually won something  PM me with your address.


Oops sorry Dom, didn't see that bit at the bottom. All sorted now though :thumb:


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

littlemissGTO said:


> :repost: Well sorta...lol


oops, sorry, didn't see, well done to everyone else!


----------



## littlemissGTO (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations to all of the finalists/winners. Love it when Dom comes up with something like this. BTW the paperweight is awesome.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I would just like to thank all those who put the words in my mouth


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Donny Hathaway and Roberta Flack
The Closer I Get To You

The closer i get to you
The more it makes me see
that the wax isnt for the car
but its purpose is to sit beside my tea

Over and over again
I'll try to tell myself that it
can never be used on the car
so why is it called 
flat earth 
oh, dom explain to us why

Lying it next to me
thinking about what could be next
thinking about it more and more
Let's give sealants a try

more and more products come out
And flat earth is there for those
Who is a true OCD
With a wax like this you'll find
True love
In a special dodo way


come on thats inpressive 
all it takes is 3 good replys :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I am gonna give you 1 reply simply for going to the effort for a prize that is utterly useless in terms of detailing your car!

Well done!


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Going to give you 1 to.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

How good it is 

There that's 3


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I am gonna give you 1 reply simply for going to the effort for a prize that is utterly useless in terms of detailing your car!
> 
> Well done!


i know but its worth the hassell :lol:
it will cherished for life


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

wheres dom ??


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

4 :thumb: just for sheer effort and doggedness


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

cheers


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

if i push to 20 could i get a sample of SN :lol:


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

+1:thumb: 5 in total:lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> if i push to 20 could i get a sample of SN :lol:


Now you're being cheeky!:lol:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

+1 !....


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, yeah, get 20 and we'll throw in a Supernatural panel pot as well. :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, yeah, get 20 and we'll throw in a Supernatural panel pot as well. :thumb:


great !!!

everyone start posting !!

ill be back on tonight and see if there has been any more good comments


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, yeah, get 20 and we'll throw in a Supernatural panel pot as well. :thumb:


You really do deserve every success. Top man.

The way every business should be run:thumb:


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

+1 :d


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

+1 good luck


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> You really do deserve every success. Top man.
> 
> The way every business should be run:thumb:


Thanks 

Unfortunately the reason I drive a 406 saloon worth 800 quid is because I do give away a lot of products to deserving (and probably underserving) causes  If I didn't there'd probably be a Veyron in the drive, LOL. But we certainly do try to run a generous and fair business.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Thanks
> 
> Unfortunately the reason I drive a 406 saloon worth 800 quid is because I do give away a lot of products to deserving (and probably underserving) causes  If I didn't there'd probably be a Veyron in the drive, LOL. But we certainly do try to run a generous and fair business.


just wait until the company floats, then you'll be glad of all the sacrificies you made


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Go on then have a +1 from me too.

I think the ruling should be erveryone who adds a +1 should get a prize too!! lol


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Go on then have a +1 from me too.
> 
> I think the ruling should be erveryone who adds a +1 should get a prize too!! lol


LOL, dom if you need directions to the dole queue just follow the hoodies:lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It should be anyone who adds a -1 gets a prize, that way I can keep my Flat Earth panel pot


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Thanks
> 
> Unfortunately the reason I drive a 406 saloon worth 800 quid is because I do give away a lot of products to deserving (and probably underserving) causes  If I didn't there'd probably be a Veyron in the drive, LOL. But we certainly do try to run a generous and fair business.


Only short term though.

People will remember the little things like this, that you bother to do.

Given a choice between a Dodo product and a competitor's equivalent it is your involvement, humor, hands on approach etc etc that will attract loyalty.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks WC... it is indeed a long term plan. I have already got a vision of our product range, distribution etc over the next year or three. Let's just say it's going to grow quite quickly. Our biggest aim is to shake up the establishment. When you work 9am until midnight every day and keep half your salary in the company to grow it further, you get a bit zealous... you want to shake up the people in fancy cars at big car care firms who have got a little complacent and can leave at 5pm with a secretary and cleaner to deal with the rest


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

how about relube my clay bar by take that and lulu (relight my fire)


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Or 'rebright my tyre' thanks to some trim gel.

Sh1t, I should stop entering my own competitions. I know I can't win.


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

damn i missed it, but id have used... wake me up before you dodo - wham


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

They did!!! Keep up.

LOL


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Dom,

I'll be honest I can't be 4rsed reading through it all again, but was mine the only Smiths derivative song title ?

...and if it wasn't, it must have been the first !

If so, surely I deserve a prize, what with you being a Smiths fan and all that

eh? eh? eh? go on, go on 

_Yes, I unreservedly accept that this is a cheap and nasty shot !_


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> They did!!! Keep up.
> 
> LOL


in fairness, i couldnt be arsed to read all the posts lol


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it was but my arm has been bent enough already 

You did make it to the Top Ten. There's no shame in that.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> I think it was but my arm has been bent enough already
> 
> You did make it to the Top Ten. There's no shame in that.


pffff


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

I know this has now finished but I am really slow LOL 
Madonna's Album the immuclate correction (collection)
better late than never
Tom


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Dodo Factory: And does the establishment need shaking up, well you only need to look in halfrauds to see the answer. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

1) rmorgan
2) montycountryman
3) wheelie clean
4) fraz1975
5) keith84 uk
6) silver bmw z3
7) abd1973
8) gandi
9) banditbarron

thats only nine guys 

we can do better than this
i wonder how long could keep this going

by the end of the year should have the whole dodojuice collecton :lol::lol:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> 1) rmorgan
> 2) montycountryman
> 3) wheelie clean
> 4) fraz1975
> ...


pfff - I can't have a prize - why should you 

Anyway, your song was sh1t, there ya go, a negative, so you're back to 8


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Mark J said:


> pfff - I can't have a prize - why should you
> 
> Anyway, your song was sh1t, there ya go, a negative, so you're back to 8


:lol: listen to scrooge here:lol:

go on give the kid a vote ya miserable git


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Mark J said:


> pfff - I can't have a prize - why should you
> 
> Anyway, your song was sh1t, there ya go, a negative, so you're back to 8


:doublesho you have broken my heart


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> :lol: listen to scrooge here:lol:
> 
> go on give the kid a vote ya miserable git


Bolloques 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

cmon only 11 more 

sandro shed me some light


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

> cmon only 11 more


12 actually - don't forget your negative


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Dammit thought of one today whilst I was dying my trim. 

Let it bead by the Beetles.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

1) rmorgan
2) montycountryman
3) wheelie clean
4) fraz1975
5) keith84 uk
6) silver bmw z3
7) abd1973
8) gandi
9) banditbarron


11 more !!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

looks like the dw members are doing a good impression of victor meldrew!

Ah well who wanted a supernatural panel pot anyway???


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> looks like the dw members are doing a good impression of victor meldrew!
> 
> Ah well who wanted a supernatural panel pot anyway???


me :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

looks like its going to be a rough month trying to get another 11 more replys


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Post a new thread asking for them - everyone will think this one's over


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Post a new thread asking for them - everyone will think this one's over


thanks for the tip :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Post a new thread asking for them - everyone will think this one's over


done :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=867646#post867646


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Prize turned up today thanks Dom :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got a card from a courier and I reckon it's for this. Looking forward to picking up, thanks Dom :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep all collected yesterday. Must say the products smell great, especially BTBM and I look forward to using them. Thanks again Dom :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

No probs. Hope you have fun with them


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep used the shampoo earlier on a brand new Jag XKR I have to detail tomorrow - very nice stuff I must say with a great smell.

Cannot wait to use it on mine :thumb:


----------



## high-shine (Aug 10, 2008)

i want some!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

high-shine said:


> i want some!


Buy some then....:thumb:


----------

